# "Large" circular white crusty spots on palm leaf



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Do you recognize this? I couldn't find a reference photo for a match.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Might be either mealybug or sooty mold?


----------

